# Travel questions



## Weirdo_danielle (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm very seriously considering on getting a hedgehog as a pet, it seems like it would be a very nice pet for me. But I travel at least 3 times a year and for about a week at a time. would it be okay to take my hedgie with me on one or 2 of those trips. (I normally drive not fly) and how would I go about taking it with me? what would I need? One thing that I am also worried about is when i need to go to the store or something while Im on the road, so i would need to take it inside with me. Would i need some sort of purse for it or is that a no no?


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

most people do not think it is a good idea to travel with hedgehogs but it depends on the hog! some get carsick so a road trip would be a terrible idea. i travel with wylie several times a year because i live in two separate countries and i go by car. he has no problem with it what so ever, he usually sleeps the entire journey and then i give him some treats when he wakes up. they do come with a LOT of luggage though! i have to bring his entire cage, all his liners, his blankets, his catfood, his bugs, his toys, his dig box, his hide, his wheel, his heat lamps, his bathing supplies, his litterbox, litter, etc. and i am traveling from one house to the other, if you were traveling to a hotel this would not be as possible. if you dont yet have a hedgehog, you might seriously want to think about it. they are cumbersome to travel with and you cant fly with them so get ready for a lot of ground travel. they are super rewarding pets, however, and wylie and i have fun on our roadtrips twice a year! if he's awake i just turn on the seat heater and hide kibble in his fleece in his carrier and he is a happy boy for at least 2 hours. but just remember you could get unlucky and get a hedgie that hates to travel. 

peace & love!


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I agree with the above post, you'll need to take everything you have for them at home with you. You'll also want to make sure the temperature of the car (and anywhere you stop and stay the night at) are within range. My Hazel does fine on car rides, but I have heard of hedgies getting car sick. 

If you're willing to tote your hedgie's stuff around, you should be fine! If you're not, then just be prepared to board your little one somewhere. I just found what looks to be a fantastic place to board my little one during an upcoming trip. The staff were knowledgeable, friendly, and can't wait to watch her for us! A bit expensive, but I want her to be in good hands while I'm gone for a week!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Another thing to think of is you can only take your hedgehog into stores that allow pets and you wouldn't be able to take it into restaurants.


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie (Jul 20, 2016)

Depending on the hog it can be stressful. I travel out of state around twice a year. I have a trusted friend come and pet sit for me. Clean his cage, feed him, all of that jazz! Like nikki said restaurants, hotels, there are a lot of places that don't want hedgehogs to reside there. Do what ever you want, but traveling will pose to be a smidge more difficult taking your hedgehog a long>


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

A large number of breeders offer boarding services. Personally, I know that Prue does indeed get carsick and would investigate that option before driving with her for hours. At least with a reliable breeder you know that they have hedgehog experience and should know how to keep the hedgehog happy and healthy.


----------

